# Thermal resettable circuit breaker cover



## Fishing in the wind (4 mo ago)

I have a Blue Sea Thermal Resettable Circuit breaker on my trolling motor wiring near the battery. It was installed in the front locker on my skiff and I am worried about items moving around in the hatch and tripping the red breaker switch. Does anyone make a clip on clear cover that allows the unit to work as intended or come up with a DIY solution?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Isn’t that to reset it?


----------



## Fishing in the wind (4 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Isn’t that to reset it?


If you push that red button it trips the breaker. You would then push the yellow switch back in to reset.


----------



## mt hwy (Mar 18, 2021)

I got the same although I believe a 60 amp for a 24v TM? You running a 36v TM? I always trip breaker at end of day before recharging batts. When the TM is deployed maybe not the type of conditions where gear is flying around hitting the batteries and the breaker switch ! ? .. and maybe you dont have a 100 amp, just a stock photo I assume ...


----------



## Fishing in the wind (4 mo ago)

mt hwy said:


> I got the same although I believe a 60 amp for a 24v TM? You running a 36v TM? I always trip breaker at end of day before recharging batts. When the TM is deployed maybe not the type of conditions where gear is flying around hitting the batteries and the breaker switch ! ? .. and maybe you dont have a 100 amp, just a stock photo I assume ...


mine is 60amp like yours but that photo was just the stock photo I found online. I also have another breaker on the rear wall of my back under seat hatch that I worry about when I am running. I might 3d print something that will suffice.


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

it will be fine. it takes a little effort to trip it. if something lightweight just hits it because its moving in the hatch it won't trip it.

i have the same one.

you should be more concerned about the fact that the thing will be a rusty POS in one year, as i replace mine this year....


----------

